# Battleground 10 Results



## kaleeph (May 16, 2008)

Here`s the results from The Battleground MMA competition at Redcar Bowl on Saturday 5th July 2008.

Winners on the left, runners up on the right.

Amateur

Jordan McMahon 55kg v Sean Eales 55kg - draw

David Pickard 74kg v Mike Foreman 72kg - RNC/rnd1/58sec

Semi Pro

Elliott McGlade 65kg v Joe Wilson 70kg - ref stop/rnd1/1min51sec

Sirus Ali 72kg v James Anderson 70kg - judges dec

Jamie Dewing 77kg v Mark Mullen 78kg - scissor choke/rnd1/1min20sec

Paul Durber 75kg v Matt Thompson 74kg - KO/rnd1/53sec

Brad Cane 77kg v Peter Winter 77kg - RNC/rnd1/17sec

Craig Widderson 77kg v Darren Hughes 77kg - keylock/rnd1/2min21sec

Leon Osodje 82kg v Adam Rome 80kg - KO/rnd1/4min5sec

Liam O`neil 85kg v Rob Hughes 83kg - triangle/rnd1/1min26sec

Mabsy Alam 85kg v Russell Callaghan 85kg - achilles lock/rnd2/59sec

Jay Hugill 93kg v Dave Sloan 90kg - DQ/rnd1/3min47sec

Pro

Jamie Taylor 77kg v Lee Livesey 77kg - tap(g+p)/rnd1/13sec

Gary Innes 103kg v Rob Davison 105kg - corner stop/rnd1/4min19sec

Dave Wilson 110kg v Pao Zoro 125kg - keylock/rnd1/1min19sec

Great atmosphere, good crowd, lots of exciting fights.

Thanks to all the people who helped to make the show a success -

Ref - Neil Hall

Judges - Peter McQueen, Saif Khan, Lee Holdsworth, Shaun Matthews

Timekeeper - Ralph Jordinson

Runner - Paul Hartley

Respect to all the fighters.

BIG thanks to Dave Wilson for helping to put the show together.

For DVDs send email to -

[email protected]


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Some good results. Im glad Jamie Taylor did soo well, i couldn't believe when i heard that the "unlicensed" boxer he was fighting tapped after 13 seconds lol.

Jamie told us that lee livesey was very friendly after the fight and they had a bit of a chat and he said he was getting on a bit now.

Big things are going to come from some of those fighter sin the future.


----------



## kaleeph (May 16, 2008)

Cheers Chase - yea it was a great night - some excellent fights


----------



## admin86skf (Sep 8, 2008)

I have to make 75 dvds for a camp and i want it to be the best skf bearings quality and i want to make sure *** bearings that there are no messed up dvds should i burn nsk bearingsmy dvds at 2x speed or is it better to burn it a little timken bearings bit higher. What are also the best dvds to buy so that i can put a ina bearings label on them


----------

